

Ask HN: Corporate software reuse assets database? - engtech

Are there any OSS projects for building a database of metadata about software reuse assets?<p>We&#x27;re in a work environment with multiple revision control systems, and I&#x27;m looking for a way for the different groups to be aware of what the other groups have created.
======
valarauca1
If one doesn't exist this sounds like something I may want to dig my teeth
into.

This honestly sounds like a massive need for enterprises. You could even
directly incorporate a test suite into the function storage, to "prove" a
function erm functions.

------
mahesh_gkumar
There are a lot of paid options...like Rational Asset Manager, Oracle eAM etc.
The only OSS option that I have seen so far is [http://www.fedora-
commons.org/](http://www.fedora-commons.org/).

